
AT&T and cable lobby are terrified of a California net neutrality bill - Analemma_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/att-and-cable-lobby-are-terrified-of-a-california-net-neutrality-bill
======
tsomctl
Everyone in California (which presumably is a non trivial number of people
here) call your assemblyman and senator:
[http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/](http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/)

